# Home Theater Pictures



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

I am just curious as to what other member's home theaters are like. Here is what a government employee married to a school teacher can afford:


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

Karl,

What kind of TV is that (Philips???) How do you like it??


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Here are some pics of my main setup.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Here is another one for ya!

You can see more at http://www.avsforum.com/PhotoPost/showgallery.php?user=1140&cat=500&thumb=1


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

More pix can be seen here: 
http://www.pbase.com/rking401/my_home_theatre

Not seen: JBL 4430 Studio Monitors (fronts), Monitor Audio Studio 6 (rears).

The Rack:


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Like the turntable! I have a Marantz 6100 Turntable...

http://www.classic-audio.com/marantz/6100.html

I'll have to take some pictures when I get home...


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

gosh, i'm glad i don't have a pic of my thirteen incher...


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> I have a Marantz 6100 Turntable...


I remember that turntable. I used to sell a bunch of those when I worked in the audio dept of a local catalog showroom while going to school. That turntable and tonearm of mine was won in a sales contest at the same place. I had to buy the cartridge . It's base is a composite material of some kind that looks and feels like granite. It is heavy and dense enough that I can get a good listenable level out of the speakers even though, as can be seen in the other pix, the turntable is sitting ON the speakers. The tonearm (the Black Widow) is a straight model made of carbon fiber, it is made by Infinity (the loudspeaker people). It now spends most of it's time on my desk being used to make cd's of old albums.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Not wanting to show pictures of my stuff or anything in the house, I decided to use this as the perfect opportunity to create a list of stuff in my room (and home theater stuff in the house might come soon to my other website). It's REALLY long, so rather than posting it here, I'll post a direct link to it (so you don't have to navigate my website to find it): http://members.truepath.com/tiggerfan/myroom.html


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Ah Monopoly. I've lost many a friendship playing that game.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

LOL, as have I (well, just lost for a few days...)


----------



## Rick_EE (Apr 5, 2002)

Once, in college, a game evolved into what can only be termed "full contact monopoly".

Ok, maybe we had a few sips of wine.

We still laugh about it.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Back on topic please.  Anyone else want to show off their theater?


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

i dunno-last time i showed off my theatre, i got slapped in the face....


----------



## Lurker (May 14, 2002)

What's the deal with huge Dolby Digital and DTS signs in your home? Trying to emulate the showroom look?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I forgot to take some pictures last night. I have a new camera and an excuse to use it. Whats wrong with me? I'll do it tonight.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Scott, I don't want to know what's the deal with the signs - I WANT TO KNOW WHERE YOU GOT THE SIGNS!!!


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HarryD _
> *Karl,
> 
> What kind of TV is that (Philips???) How do you like it?? *


It is a Toshiba 24" flat screen. I have only had for a short time, but I really like it.


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

*Pictured:*
Mitsubishi 40" tube
Mitsubishi S-VHS HS-U760
DishPlayer
Yamaha HTR-5460 Receiver
Yamaha 5 Changer CD
Yamaha Tape Deck
JBL Centers, L,R, Surrounds
Yamaha YST-SW100 Subwoofer
Toshiba SD-3205 DVD

*In Computer room:*
27" Mitsubishi
XBox
Dishplayer #2

*In Basement:*
19" RCA
Mitsubishi VCR


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Here's mine. You are looking at a Toshiba 57" 16X9. All of the equipment is in the cabinet on the left. Up on the wall above the TV is a Dolby Digital plaque I purchased on Dolby's web site.

BTW: I also have a home theater site: http://www.hermithome.com


----------



## rmassey (Apr 23, 2002)

Take a look...

http://www.avsforum.com/PhotoPost/showgallery.php?user=24317&cat=500&thumb=1


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I told my wife I need two TVs.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Here's mine:

It was designed to fit about a 108" (16x9) screen once I get the projector.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> It was designed to fit about a 108" (16x9) screen once I get the projector.


I can alread invision it there. Very nice.


----------



## Dave Johnson (Mar 23, 2002)

n0qcu,

I have the opposite problem as you. I have a CRT projector and 8ft. screen but no dedicated room to put it in. ...Someday


----------



## Dave Johnson (Mar 23, 2002)

n0qcu I forgot to add your setup looks great. Are those Mach 1 speakers? If so you probably don`t need a sub as those have great bass.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Yes Dave they are mack 1's


----------



## tim walker (Apr 27, 2002)

Go here and click on Home Theater http://lasvegas.moonfruit.com/


----------



## Robert James Clark (May 18, 2002)

Mine
(Lousy picture, it really looks much better than this...)


Robert


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Nice seating!


----------



## Robert James Clark (May 18, 2002)

... and the view from the back row...


Robert


----------



## Robert James Clark (May 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *Nice seating! *


Got the rear theater seats from a movie theater that was closing... free!
Just had to unbolt from floor and cart home.

Robert


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> I have the opposite problem as you. I have a CRT projector and 8ft. screen but no dedicated room to put it in.


I would be very happy to do you a favor and store it for you. I wouldn't charge too much and it wouldn't be in the way because I would find room to hang it from the ceiling somewhere. :lol:


----------

